# WTD: L/H Downtube cable stop



## Steve Austin (31 Jan 2008)

looks like one of these



anyone !!!!


----------



## Dave5N (31 Jan 2008)

Try your local shop - only a coupla quid. Should be available just about anywhere.

I've got some somewhere - won't get at them 'til the weekend though.


----------

